# Clone to Flowering (LollyPopp'n)



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 20, 2008)

Has anyone flowered clones straight from cloneing? I am going to plant the clones in 1 gallon grow bags, have them under 18/6 light for 7-10 days for the roots to set them put them under my 1,000 watt HPS light, at about 4' above, and move the light lower very slowly. From what I have heard and read, this should give one single COLA, like a LOLLYPOP. 

If anyone has done this, I would appreciate any inside information I can get.


----------



## Lizard.King (Aug 20, 2008)

yes I would like to know this as well


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 20, 2008)

i am in the process of doing it right now....doin the whole s.o.g. thing....my journal has pics.
i'm about to put the second batch into flower this coming monday.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 20, 2008)

you do have to prune the lower third of the plant in the first and third week of flowering to effectivly lollipop


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 20, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i am in the process of doing it right now....doin the whole s.o.g. thing....my journal has pics.
> i'm about to put the second batch into flower this coming monday.


 
Wow,, you make HUGE clones. I always make mine much smaller. 

But my question still is not answered. 

But nice clone set up.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 20, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Has anyone flowered clones straight from cloneing?
> yes, me
> I am going to plant the clones in 1 gallon grow bags,
> that sounds good
> ...


 i hope i have answered your question this time. sorry i'm high too much


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 20, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i hope i have answered your question this time. sorry i'm high too much


HAHAHaha.. ahhhhh Yep,,, sure did.

Pretty much all the side branches will be clipped.

OH YAH.... I think I should move the light down because at 3 feet the light is just getting strong enough for good growth. So I start off at 4', I do not want it to close to begin with, because I used a single 40 watt CFL for cloneing. 40 watts to 1,000 watts could roast my little girls. SLOW IS GOOD. My Ladies love it.


----------



## flipsidesw (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds interesting. I bet ur colas are gonna get freakin huge with 1000w light.. Good luck to ya!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 20, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> HAHAHaha.. ahhhhh Yep,,, sure did.
> 
> cool
> 
> ...


makes perfect sense...i was just checkin


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 21, 2008)

I saw pictures from someones crop once, that did it this way. They had about 30 plants that where about 18 inches tall, with 12 inch Colas. It was cooler then anything I have seen before, Just a bunch of colas sticking straight up. No small Pop Corn buds or branches of any kind.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> I saw pictures from someones crop once, that did it this way. They had about 30 plants that where about 18 inches tall, with 12 inch Colas. It was cooler then anything I have seen before, Just a bunch of colas sticking straight up. No small Pop Corn buds or branches of any kind.


it's the prettiest thing you've ever seen....i update my journal every week...i'm always either taking clones and transplanting on every other monday or cleaning out all the res's every other saturday. 

my point is....this monday i am cutting/transplanting so i'll have two batches in the lowering room ...the new one on week one and the old one starting week3. so 6 weeks from monday you'll get to see that pic your talkin about then it'll be there every 2 weeks at different stages....i swear it's enough to make you cry.
sorry to ramble i know you know s.o.g. i just love talking about it way too much.
i'll update weekly with pics so you'll see em in all 4 stages.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Bugsrnme, I would love to see those pictures. 

How many plants are you growing per stage, and how many lights?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Thanks Bugsrnme, I would love to see those pictures.
> i'll keep em coming....as a matter of fact i just pruned the lower third on the first stagers a few minutes ago....our conversation reminded me.kiss-assthanks.
> 
> How many plants are you growing per stage,
> ...


i have 1 1000 over the flowering chamber and when i double it i'll put the other one in


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 21, 2008)

Bugsrnme, props of course, but how are you feeding your babies? I dont see any tubes for hydro. enlighten me grasshopper


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 21, 2008)

roseypanties said:


> Bugsrnme, props of course, but how are you feeding your babies? I dont see any tubes for hydro. enlighten me grasshopper


 
That is a flood and drain system. The Tubes are under his plant tray. One is to fill the tray, the other is to drain it.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 21, 2008)

roseypanties said:


> Bugsrnme, props of course, but how are you feeding your babies? I dont see any tubes for hydro. enlighten me grasshopper


ldb is of course ...correct



Lord Dangly Bits said:


> That is a flood and drain system. The Tubes are under his plant tray. One is to fill the tray, the other is to drain it.


 thanks fer gettin that fer me


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 22, 2008)

hey LDB just curious....lol punn intended....i've only been around here since earlier this year and have never bothered to ask anyone....what's up with the ELITE????
how to....
benefits.....
downside......
etc,etc....


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 25, 2008)

You get Elite when you make a donation to the site. It is in My Rollitup. It takes money to run a site like this, and a little donation was money well spent I thought.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> You get Elite when you make a donation to the site. It is in My Rollitup. It takes money to run a site like this, and a little donation was money well spent I thought.


well hell ya....i think its wonderful. i owe damn near everything to this site...no shit, everything. turnabout's fair play.

but what about the other questions?


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure about all the perks. But I know when people leave you +rep, you can see who it is, and you can also send negative rep to people.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 31, 2008)

This is going to be on trippy grow, I can already tell. I have had my clones under 12/12 lights for 5 days now. They are showing signs of new growth.

Her is what I am thinking might be freaky. Plants in flowering will grow about 3 times their size. My clones are small, about 3 inches. Now I figure, even though they are already two life cycles mature and already showing sex, that they should take about 14-17 days to start showing buds, at least. So by then they should be about 6-8 inches tall, then if they triple in size I will be looking at 18-24 inch plants, and with carefull pruning, they should just be single cola's. Other then two of them that will have two main colas. 

Once the buds start forming, I will post pictures.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 31, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> This is going to be on trippy grow, I can already tell. I have had my clones under 12/12 lights for 5 days now. They are showing signs of new growth.
> 
> Her is what I am thinking might be freaky. Plants in flowering will grow about 3 times their size. My clones are small, about 3 inches. Now I figure, even though they are already two life cycles mature and already showing sex, that they should take about 14-17 days to start showing buds, at least. So by then they should be about 6-8 inches tall, then if they triple in size I will be looking at 18-24 inch plants, and with carefull pruning, they should just be single cola's. Other then two of them that will have two main colas.
> 
> Once the buds start forming, I will post pictures.


 cool , i can't wait to see them...i'll have some pics up in an hour or so...i just finished transplanting my 2nd batch of clones into flower and moved the first batch around a bit.
you'll see the buds and the pruning in effect.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 31, 2008)

So my clones have been planted for about 7 days now. They were in the root dome for 10-12 days. I just gave them a feeding. I gave them iguanna juice and Mother Earths Tea at 30% strength, and , And I also added a nutrient called Insta Green. This nutrient is 3/0/0. Since these clones have been about 18 days with no feeding, and also taken directly to flowering, I figure they must be Starved of Nit. I will only feed them the Insta green for 1-2 feedings, just to give them a little boost of it.

Also, I placed my 400 watt HPS light over them today. I placed it about 3 feet above them.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 4, 2008)

I will be trying to get a few close up photots tomorrow of one of my clones. This clone has been under 12/12 for 17 days, 13 of those days under a t-5, and a few 43 wat cfls. Now is under a 400 watt HPS light. This clone is already showing signs of bud formation. Now all of the clone are showing sex, this is not what I am talking about. This one plant is starting to form buds already.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 4, 2008)

I have decided not to show pictures tomorrow. I will show pictures once buds have formed. I want the shock factor.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> So my clones have been planted for about 7 days now. They were in the root dome for 10-12 days. I just gave them a feeding. I gave them iguanna juice and Mother Earths Tea at 30% strength, and , And I also added a nutrient called Insta Green. This nutrient is 3/0/0. Since these clones have been about 18 days with no feeding, and also taken directly to flowering, I figure they must be Starved of Nit. I will only feed them the Insta green for 1-2 feedings, just to give them a little boost of it.
> 
> Also, I placed my 400 watt HPS light over them today. I placed it about 3 feet above them.


 the longest mine have taken to root was 17 days...but i had several probs...the fastest was 9 days...that 400 is over your cuttings? 3 feet though...right on, but overkill ya know.



Lord Dangly Bits said:


> I will be trying to get a few close up photots tomorrow of one of my clones. This clone has been under 12/12 for 17 days, 13 of those days under a t-5, and a few 43 wat cfls. Now is under a 400 watt HPS light. This clone is already showing signs of bud formation. Now all of the clone are showing sex, this is not what I am talking about. This one plant is starting to form buds already.


maybe use those 43w cfl's for the clones and the t-5 for the mums ....just a suggestion, but if it's workin for ya then screw me and go-head!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 4, 2008)

sorry i didnt post those pruned pics yet but i swear i'll do it tomorrow after i get back from the hydro shop


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow!
Very good thread!
Thanks to all that posted!!!

Here are a few shots of my clones in just over a week of 12/12...

Well, 

Later...

Gypsy...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 4, 2008)

well i guess i have to get in on the fun here....first off....LDB, this is pre- 3rd week pruning. but these are my babies at 20 days into flower


you can see the staggered growth...the 4 rows in the back are from 6 different mothers and i'm still WEEDING out the weak moms.

again this is pre-3rd week prune. but you can see the buds startin to stack.....sorry about the blurr


----------



## K9will (Sep 4, 2008)

I would let them grow to about 6 or 7 before setting them to flower. You will get a bigger harvest. Try keeping a log on all your mother plants and there clones. you will be able to determine the optimal conditions for your grow. I use a spreadsheet for the easy layout and speed of keeping track of all the data.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 4, 2008)

K9will said:


> I would let them grow to about 6 or 7 before setting them to flower. You will get a bigger harvest. Try keeping a log on all your mother plants and there clones. you will be able to determine the optimal conditions for your grow. I use a spreadsheet for the easy layout and speed of keeping track of all the data.


 
i run both paper and computer logs with flocharts....sooooo i got that under control. and my clones are actually about 9" tall but they are set a little low in the pot.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 4, 2008)

totally kidding man.....lol , thanks for the advice!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey ldb i posted this for al but i wanted to show you as well so i just copied it,,,sorry i'm so lazy

bugsrnme





420 TIME
*Stoner*
Join Date: Apr 2008
Location: AFRICA
Posts: 436 
*Gallery: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?u=47818





























*​*


*





permalink

here is my hps that i blew due to hot starting...the hydro guy was telling me about a soft start thingy....can i make one of these/do i need one?



here's a shot of my freshly ...end of the third week...s.o.g. pruned beauties ...16 of them staggered. i'm still workin out which mums the bees knees



wide shot of the flower room....big ones in day 24 of flower and the 2nd batch went in late due to cloner issues. you can see the carnage in the bottom of table 4.

i had to force myself to go back over them a second time to really take it off......it was painfull, but i'm over it. and i think i'll be happy when i see the results.

just an update for ya 
__________________
KEEP YOUR PIMPHAND STRONG!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal...utchseeds.html


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 4, 2008)

You think that is nice. wait until you see my pictures. I am not new to growing. My clones look nice and healthy, with female signs all over the place, nice and short, just like I want them.


----------



## murtymaker (Sep 5, 2008)

subscribed, let's see those pics then LDB


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 5, 2008)

murtymaker said:


> subscribed, let's see those pics then LDB


I hear yah Murty, But if I show pictures of some 9 inch clones with some bumps..... Which the bumps are the buds starting to grow.. What is the interest. I need like 12" plants that are 6" worth of young buds to amaze... I want my picturres to amaze people.

I have clones that are 8 inches high, and starting to form buds. But my peace of sheet 7 pixel camera will not show what it really is.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2008)

Well...

Here is something unimpressive for you guys to look at...

How about those 4 inch suckers...LOL

Gypsy...


"I have no special talent, I am just passionately curious." A. Einstein


----------



## EyezofSnake (Sep 5, 2008)

i put an 8" clone directly into flowering. It stretched to 22 inches. It has a cola that is roughly 9-10 inches long and growing by the day. This is my new favorite method.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok, So here are a few pictures of my two crops I have going right now. The first 4 pictures are of a few plants I have had in flowering now for about 3 1/2 weeks. They Vegged for about 3 weeks. I know they are shitty buds, I am thinking of throwing them away. As one person stated today., that I know nothing about growing and that I have no ability to grow nice buds. 

The last 3 pictures are of my clones. They have been under 12/12 light now for 17 days, only 4 of those days are under a 400 watt HPS. The other days were a t-5, and (6) 43 watt cfls. I know the close up is fuzzy, but if you look close you can see three pubic hairs.

I am thinking it will probably take about 3 weeks for the buds to really start showing. This is a new method for me. First time I have flowered with zero veg time.

I hope there is something I have done right.... LMAO


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> First time I have flowered with zero veg time.
> 
> I hope there is something I have done right.... LMAO


Cool man I am also doing the same thing for the first time... just mini...

Good Luck!!!

Oh! And .. +rep for those .. uhhh... shitty looking buds...!!! LOL...!!!

Catch you later dude...

Gypsy...


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is a photo of the same Strain. This photo was taken at about week 7 of 10. I wasn't useing organic nuts back then. And I was growing them in a flood and drain system, not soil. This was the harvest that made we want to Lolly-pop. It took about 2 hours to manicure each plant. I manicured everynight after work for 5 days straight, at about 4 hours a night. 
As I have made my plants smaller, and changed over to an organic soil type grow, My yield per light has stayed about the same. But the Manicureing has gotten a lot faster with less crap to throw away.

Hopeing I can manicure a lolly-pop plant in about 10 minutes.

I found a big difference in the smell and taste with Organics and a soil type grow. Highly doubt I will ever use my own Piss like some organic lovers talk about.


----------



## normlpothead (Sep 6, 2008)

Use your "advanced" search to look at my profile pic, no camera tricks that lollypop is as big as my head. Took about 5 mins to trim.

You owe some apologies.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 6, 2008)

Norm, you really need to step away from the CRACK PIPE. You Do not even know when a plant is in flowering stage or is not. Plus you do not even know what a soil grow looks like. I truely hope you remember to use condoms.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 6, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> Use your "advanced" search to look at my profile pic, no camera tricks that lollypop is as big as my head. Took about 5 mins to trim.
> 
> You owe some apologies.


Hey eveyone. I followed NORM's advice and looked at his profile Picture. I almost fell out of my chair laughing my ass off. This guy is just a SMACK TALKING person with no ability to grow. Click on his profile as he says to do. He has pissed off a bunch of people. Why is everyone leaveing you hate messages in your profile? 

Norm, You know what they say, you are what you eat. So please stop being such a DICK to people.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 6, 2008)

LDBs are you talking about straight the lights HIGH then dropping them down low as they get older?

i wouldnt do that. you can burn the taste and thc out of your plants!!!

i normally like to back off a little bit so i dont 'burn' the taste of the plant'


i strongly think having lights too close will burn out the plant...not just in temp extremes


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 6, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LDBs are you talking about straight the lights HIGH then dropping them down low as they get older?
> 
> i wouldnt do that. you can burn the taste and thc out of your plants!!!
> 
> ...


Hey there LoudBlunts, How you been, long time no see. As for moving the light down closer on my clones. I figured I would get them down to about 2 feet away at best. Hopefully these cuttings stay under 24 inches tall, but this is my first try at this method of growing. The light these new clones are under is only a 400 watter, I will not be moveing them under the 1,000 watter for about a month. You think this will be ok, or do you think I should keep the light even higher?

Thanks for coming by.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 6, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> Funny how when I have a serious post, I get no replies and a bunch of views...
> 
> When I signed on and acted like I grew under maglights in a cardboard box, I had 100+ replies in an hour...
> 
> Tells me that there's an awful lot of people making fun at other people instead of exchanging growing tips...


 
Norm, I have one simple question. If you have a great big crop going with 72 plants, then why would you lie and try and make people think you are growing in a card board box with a mag light? Could it be that you are lieing about the big grow, or are you really lieing about the card board box? As for people not answering your threads on how to Breed. There are some very good breeders on RUI, they just are picking about who they answer. They do not asnwer questions from people who are abusive and arguementitive.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 6, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Hey there LoudBlunts, How you been, long time no see. As for moving the light down closer on my clones. I figured I would get them down to about 2 feet away at best. Hopefully these cuttings stay under 24 inches tall, but this is my first try at this method of growing. The light these new clones are under is only a 400 watter, I will not be moveing them under the 1,000 watter for about a month. You think this will be ok, or do you think I should keep the light even higher?
> 
> Thanks for coming by.



if you want short squat plants... the only thing you could change in your lighting situation would be flowering with MH lights as the HPS spec makes them stretch a little bit. Move your light up or down doesnt have anything to do with keeping them short, well at least not IMO. All you would be doing is burning the flavor out.

if you want to keep cuttings under 24inches tall, i reckon you mean a finished plant under 2 ft, i suggest you throw the cutting once rooted into flower. dont veg a clone. once you see roots, throw them into flower! i cant stress this any more!

lollipopping is achieved by throwing small small clones into flower with no veg

it really doesnt have ample time to grow its branches out.

also pruning any branch that is more than 1inch long is a must, IMO.

i cut everything that is more than an inch long.

and personally....why 'prep' them for more light? stop bullshitting and just throw them under the 1k lighting

and LDB, for your original question....yea long time no speak! Im fine....hope all is well with you! I had to slow my activity on RIU down. I dont like the way things are being handled (prime example new members who act like they are ganja gods...it can clearly been seen in your thread here), the favoritism, and the newly enforced rules...especially about RIU so willingly turning info over to LEO. I post at other websites now....but im hear every so often.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 6, 2008)

Loudblunt, They did go directly into flowering once they rooted. As for not going under the 1,000 watt light. I already have plants under it. They have about 5-6 weeks left until they are finished, then I will move these cutting under that light.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea long time no speak! Im fine....hope all is well with you!


Wow!
What a relief...!!!

Someone finally interrupted the BASHING...

I don't know you LB or you LDB.. but I do hope you guys are doing well...

And thanks for making our Ganja the topic again...

You guys take care and keep spreading the knowledge...

Some of us are actually interested...

Peace... said the Gypsy...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 6, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Loudblunt, They did go directly into flowering once they rooted. As for not going under the 1,000 watt light. I already have plants under it. They have about 5-6 weeks left until they are finished, then I will move these cutting under that light.



ahhh i see


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice little Bansi Gyspy, I have a friend who is into that. He makes some wild looking plants. He has braided them, made peace signs, all kinds of wild crap. He has way to much time on his hands... lol

OPPS.. Edited for spelling error.. I spelled NICE AS MICE.. Do not want someone to freak on me editing my post.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks man! She's 11 days into flowering...

Here are a few more pics of her and her sisters

Does your friend post here on RIU...??

I would LOVE to see his work...

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey loudblunts. How does a MH light keep the cutting short during the first of flowering cycle? I figure you must mean for light the first 2-4 weeks or something. I know you can veg with a HPS light. But have never tried or heard of keeping clones nice and short, that have been placed directly into flowering, with a MH light.

Sorry I do not know everything. Just a few days ago I was ripped open for asking if Mercury Vapor lights could be used for anything. Heck, my bad for trying to learn something.

Edited for spelling: People also get upset when I edit post.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 7, 2008)

im not saying its solid proven theory

but HPS is known for stretching plants a little bit


MH is known for keeping plants short and squatty....more bushy almost


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Norm, you really need to step away from the CRACK PIPE. You Do not even know when a plant is in flowering stage or is not. Plus you do not even know what a soil grow looks like. I truely hope you remember to use condoms.


you really are my hero sometimes...



LoudBlunts said:


> im not saying its solid proven theory
> 
> but HPS is known for stretching plants a little bit
> 
> ...


i think your right on the $ LB ....myu mums under the 400 mh GOT BUSH....nowadamean.

it can clearly been seen in your thread here), the favoritism, and the newly enforced rules...especially about RIU so willingly turning info over to LEO. I post at other websites now....but im hear every so often.
__________________
hey man....what's up with the givin info to leo stuff?????!!!!!!

is there something i could read about that? that's troubling


----------



## murtymaker (Sep 8, 2008)

^ what are you talking about riu giving info to the leo? I've not heard of this.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Bugsrnme, are you talking about useing a MH light for flowering? Or for vegging?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Hey Bugsrnme, are you talking about useing a MH light for flowering? Or for vegging?


 
no i only use it for vegging....but the reason we use em for veg is cuz they induce rapid bushy growth. substantial enough to give cuttings evry 10-14 days


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, but these cuttings went directly into flowering once they popped roots.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 8, 2008)

right...that's what we're talkin about right.? sog? i dont veg my clones only the mums.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 8, 2008)

Not sure what the hell I am doing. Like today I was thinking I should clip off some of the lower branches on my cuttings, But I changed my mind. To afraid i will over to it. I will wait a few more days then decide. I have always vegged for 3-4 weeks first. This is my first trial at cuttings being placed directly into flower. They seem to be doing very well though. I definiately have bud sights starting now. They should be visible with my camera in the next few days.. SWEET!!!!!! At least I hope they turn out sweet.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Not sure what the hell I am doing. Like today I was thinking I should clip off some of the lower branches on my cuttings, But I changed my mind. To afraid i will over to it. I will wait a few more days then decide. I have always vegged for 3-4 weeks first. This is my first trial at cuttings being placed directly into flower. They seem to be doing very well though. I definiately have bud sights starting now. They should be visible with my camera in the next few days.. SWEET!!!!!! At least I hope they turn out sweet.


well i hear you there man, i overdid it big time....ender up cutting 1/2 instead of a third. but just cut em religously at the end of the first and third week.
man you got it locked down! cant wait to see em. my first ones as you seen are waaaaay to tall and overpruned......oops

kinda cool to know a decent grower on here that is using the same method as me, other than al....he's busy.
cant wait for both of us to get everything dialed in and compare yield, and of course bud porn....feel a friendly rivalry comin on


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 8, 2008)

permalink

so my clones are doin good, looking great ...still no roots on day 7. i'll wait patiently cause they are pretty. (funny thing how apparently all types of girls make us do that.)

but i was gone for 3 days and my tanks were not topped up with fresh h2o so the nutes shot up to between 15 and 1600ppm.

some are lost for sure i think i'm gonna lose 12 out of 18

anyway here are some depressing pics to bum everyone out with.
fuckin full blown claw and browning ....ick

the first pic is one of the 6 that are still doing awesome...they were ther strong ones. the liluns burnt up like nobody's buisness
     
fuckin 7000.00 investment and rising so far and i do this stupid shit.
__________________
KEEP YOUR PIMPHAND STRONG!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal...utchseeds.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 10, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> some are lost for sure i think i'm gonna lose 12 out of 18


Sorry Man...

That is a terrible feeling...

But don't give up...

We're all here with you...

Best of luck...

Gypsy...


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 10, 2008)

So I am at 3 weeks now since I placed these clones straight into flowering with Zero Veg time. They are showing bud growth now. But with this crappy camera they do not show up very well.

Check out how the one plant has to main stocks. I have three of them that are like this. They split below the surface of the soil. They are all about 12 inches tall. At least the ones that are 3 weeks old. A few of them are only about 2 weeks in now. 

Still not to sure what I think about this method of growing. To soon to really get a feel for it.

Notice how there are no reall side branches execpt for the fan leafs.

I am sure the buds will be showing much better next week.


----------



## naturalhigh (Sep 10, 2008)

hey guys looking good...however for true *" LollyPopping" check out Urban grower...he has a whole show on this...what your guys are talking about is making donky dicks... and terminal buds...true lollypopping is growing a plant in a 2 to 5 gallon bucket and at 24 inchs you trim out the lower 1/3..then you have a true lollpop with 6 to 8 main colas per plant.... theres a guy somwhere on the net that did a test with clones in flower on huge 4 by 8 flood tables...if can find it i will post the pics...now those are empresssive...
*


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 11, 2008)

naturalhigh said:


> hey guys looking good...however for true *" LollyPopping" check out Urban grower...he has a whole show on this...what your guys are talking about is making donky dicks... and terminal buds...true lollypopping is growing a plant in a 2 to 5 gallon bucket and at 24 inchs you trim out the lower 1/3..then you have a true lollpop with 6 to 8 main colas per plant.... theres a guy somwhere on the net that did a test with clones in flower on huge 4 by 8 flood tables...if can find it i will post the pics...now those are empresssive...*


I just find it very hard to tell my friends I have a crop of Donkey Dicks growing... hahahaha


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, my little plants are now showing buds. SWEET!!! About 23 days now since these clones first popped roots. Well at least about half of them. The other half are about 14 days old.

I had first thought I was going to veg them for 7-10 days And then use a 1,000 HPS to flower them with no veg time. 

I decided against this. What I did was, once they popped roots I stuck them under a t-5 light and about 6 (43) watt CFLS for 10-14 days, and then placed them under my 400 watt cfl. All of this time they were getting 12/12 light cycle. They have next to no side branches, other then the fan leafs. Here are a few pictures of my Little Ladies.

Oh. I have 11 Morning Glory, 1 White Widow, And 1 MANGO.... Love the smell of the MANGO. It is like tangy juicey fruit gum when it is flowering.

The last 3 photos are of 4 plants I have under my 1,000 watt light. These plants I vegged for two weeks. At the end of week two I clipped off all the lower branches that were below the middle point of the plants. I then stuck them under my HPS light on 12/12 cycle. They look to be doing fantastic. They have only been under the HPS for 4 weeks & 3 days right now. The buds are explodeing.

P.S. if you look close at the second to last photo, you will see a pack of cigs to help you get an idea of the size of these plants.

Hope you all enjoy my little mini garden.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 12, 2008)

very nice man....their color is sooooo goooooood. just perfect. u suck


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 12, 2008)

naturalhigh said:


> hey guys looking good...however for true *" LollyPopping" check out Urban grower...he has a whole show on this...what your guys are talking about is making donky dicks... and terminal buds...true lollypopping is growing a plant in a 2 to 5 gallon bucket and at 24 inchs you trim out the lower 1/3..then you have a true lollpop with 6 to 8 main colas per plant.... theres a guy somwhere on the net that did a test with clones in flower on huge 4 by 8 flood tables...if can find it i will post the pics...now those are empresssive...*


Hey naturalhigh. Are the Plants in the last three photos more like LollyPop'n then? 

I still highly doubt I will ever be able to ask a friend if he wants to go smoke a big fat donkey dick...


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 12, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> very nice man....their color is sooooo goooooood. just perfect. u suck


DAM PLANT MURDER"R!!!!!!! kiss-ass

Hope you have better luck next go around.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 12, 2008)

ya man, the batch in the tray with the burnt ones is doing fine...wich blows my mind!!
they should have been the first to go and they are fine....so no time lost just 1/2 of one harvest.
i'm thinkin bout gettin a lawyer to get the charged dropped or at least reduced down to involuntary plantslaughter


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 12, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> ya man, the batch in the tray with the burnt ones is doing fine...wich blows my mind!!
> they should have been the first to go and they are fine....so no time lost just 1/2 of one harvest.
> i'm thinkin bout gettin a lawyer to get the charged dropped or at least reduced down to involuntary plantslaughter


 
HAHAHA...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 18, 2008)

look at my beauties.....3 weeks to go


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 18, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> look at my beauties.....3 weeks to go


 

Nice Buds Bugsrnme. I am not so sure if I like the technic of Zero Veg time on the cuttings. The first 4 pictures are of my plants that I gave 7-10 days of vegs then flowered. They were also topped a few days before flowering, and also the bottom 1/3 of the branches and fan leafs were clipped off. The Last two photos are of the cuttings I sent straight into flowering with no veg time. These plants have been under 12/12 for about 3 1/2 weeks. The other plants have been under for 4 1/2 weeks. Same exact plants from the same mother. I think I like the 7-10 days of veg better. But you can not tell until both crops are harvested.

I am glad I did both technics though So I can get a better idea how both of them work. I am trying to find out how to fit as many smaller plants in a 3'X3' tray with max bud product with ease of manicureing. So far I think the 7-10 days of veg is the way I am going to go from now on. The No veg ones are now as tall as the ones that had 7-10 days, and the no veg hardly have much bud production yet. But they have stop growing vertical now. At least as fast at they were.

Anyone else have insight, info or experience in these two methods, please let us know what you think and all.


----------



## oldbongwater (Sep 19, 2008)

the zero veg will produce 1 oz..if the clones are at least 10mm thick at base and have decent roots from cloning..otherwise vegging can be used..it is a matter of time..that is all


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 19, 2008)

oldbongwater said:


> the zero veg will produce 1 oz..if the clones are at least 10mm thick at base and have decent roots from cloning..otherwise vegging can be used..it is a matter of time..that is all



I'm hoping you mean 10cm, as in the leaf span. a 10mm trunk at the base is pretty huge for a clone, isn't it? 3 or 4mm might be common.


----------



## oldbongwater (Sep 19, 2008)

yes 10 mm is rather big, but that is the key to producing larger yields from the clones with zero veg time
The vast majority of my cuttings are larger than 5.5, most more than 10mm. The larger, thicker stemmed cuttings become bigger plants faster in SoG. 

However, the difference in rooting speed and vigor was most pronounced with the poorer performance of the thinner stems, notably those under 4mm.
__________________
*How not to grow dope - 'Not Your Father's Marijuana' / 'new super cannabis' / 'extra potent hydro' myths busted*
*DIY batwing reflector *- *DIY power panel to keep electrics safe and neat* - *DIY low-temp 3-day bud dryer* - *Get a harvest every 2 weeks - **Photoessay**: A batch of clones in rockwool** - **Project Big Blue Bastard: DIY 5-tube, 100 watt UV ioniser*

*...and don't even THINK about asking me how to hide your grow from your MOM. This is an adult sport. Give it up until you grow up. thanks to Al B Fuqt*


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 20, 2008)

oldbongwater said:


> yes 10 mm is rather big, but that is the key to producing larger yields from the clones with zero veg time
> The vast majority of my cuttings are larger than 5.5, most more than 10mm. The larger, thicker stemmed cuttings become bigger plants faster in SoG.


Now I am not saying you way is bad in anyway. But Holy SHIT!!! 10 MM is like 3/8" for me that is a huge cutting. I have never taken a cutting with that big of a stem. I have always taken the smaller softer cuttings. I have even taken a cutting from a Mango plant that was so young, but it was the only time I could take it. It was already two weeks old and budding. I had no reproduction of that mango. This cutting was tiny, like 1 1/2" tall and only 1/8" think.. About 3 MM. It took a long time to root. But it was healthy all the time. But then again, I never baby my cuttings. No heating pad, nothing but a cutting dome and water once a day in the rapid rooter if I remember. No misting. No babying. They take 7-14 days. I have had a few that have taken as long as 23 days. But I get about 90% success.

Oldbongwater, I am not trying to say you are wrong in your ways. I do not have years under my belt making cuttings. And I know of a few people who like Big thick stemed cuttings. Other then the plant just being taller to start? What about moisture lose? I clip off the end half of the leafs when I cut mine.

Enough rabbleing. Got to love those Honey Extractors......... BZzzzzzzzzz. Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## oldbongwater (Sep 20, 2008)

Rockwool cubes (




123 ... Last Page) 
Dugout 
09-17-2008 08:48 PM
by Dugout ​60 the last part of the post was taken directly from al b fuqts rockwool cubes thread,,from what i gather he is one of the foremost authorities here


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 22, 2008)

oldbongwater said:


> yes 10 mm is rather big, but that is the key to producing larger yields from the clones with zero veg time
> The vast majority of my cuttings are larger than 5.5, most more than 10mm. The larger, thicker stemmed cuttings become bigger plants faster in SoG.
> 
> However, the difference in rooting speed and vigor was most pronounced with the poorer performance of the thinner stems, notably those under 4mm.
> ...





oldbongwater said:


> Rockwool cubes (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thoroughly enjoyed this happening....thanks buddy, you made me smile. plus rep to you. btw i am a weed baron


----------



## oldbongwater (Sep 22, 2008)

anything to make your situation more productive...is the main goal here


----------



## oldbongwater (Sep 23, 2008)

and long live the kings


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 24, 2008)

So now the cuttings I had placed into flowering straight from the clone dome are about 4 weeks old. They are doing pretty nice. But I still feel that vegging for 7-10 days first is the way to go. But I have not harvested thes3e cuttings yet, so who know, I might like thius way the best at the end.

Oopps, blew off the photos... Check the next post.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok. lets see if I can load these photos... lol


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, then I give you the same photo twice.. I need to put down the bubbles. Let me try one more time.


----------



## K9will (Sep 25, 2008)

yes vegging is the way to go. 

you could make a spreadsheet tracking stuff like: mom, clone date, vegg date/days in veg, height at time of flower, size of containers, (try more then one size), height at 14 days, height at finish, dry grams and anything else you think of, you could then use the data to make stats and optimize your conditions. in time you will find your max yield per sq ft.

Ps. 1 gal bags are bigger then you really need. I use 2 and 3 liter soda bottles cut and taped for light blocking and get the same yield per plant as I did with 1 gal bags.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 25, 2008)

but if it's a clone from a flowering plant, can you really veg it? it would take a good 2 or 3 weeks just to revert back into the veg state. wouldn't that stress the plant more then necessary?


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 25, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> but if it's a clone from a flowering plant, can you really veg it? it would take a good 2 or 3 weeks just to revert back into the veg state. wouldn't that stress the plant more then necessary?


No Lorenzo, the clones are not from a flowering plant. When I am useing seeds, I flower them and at week two when I clip all the lower branches I use these for cuttings. and I lable them. Then when the Flowering plants show sex, I know which cuttings to throw out. Out of the cuttings I have left that I know are female. I then choose the plant that I like the traists of and i use one of those cuttings to be my mother. I still at this point in time think that it is best to veg for 7-10 days before flowering, at least with my two different technics. But my veg to flower crop has a head start. My opinion might change before the end of this trial.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> No Lorenzo, the clones are not from a flowering plant. When I am useing seeds, I flower them and at week two when I clip all the lower branches I use these for cuttings. and I lable them. Then when the Flowering plants show sex, I know which cuttings to throw out. Out of the cuttings I have left that I know are female. I then choose the plant that I like the traists of and i use one of those cuttings to be my mother. I still at this point in time think that it is best to veg for 7-10 days before flowering, at least with my two different technics. But my veg to flower crop has a head start. My opinion might change before the end of this trial.


ooh, I'm sorry. I confused this with another thread.

so do you include rooting time in the cloner, or do you veg for 7-10 days after roots have grown?


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 26, 2008)

You have inspired me ldb! I have clones going and i climbed into this forum to see how to lollipop them and there you were, reps+. So i cut all the branches and leave jsut the fan leaves? I hope i right. An answer to this question will set me straight, i basicalyy think i got it. I put some clones straight to flower and they are taking off! I do have a question, i read this and was stumped

and LDB, for your original question....yea long time no speak! Im fine....hope all is well with you! I had to slow my activity on RIU down. I dont like the way things are being handled (prime example new members who act like they are ganja gods...it can clearly been seen in your thread here), the favoritism, and the newly enforced rules...especially about RIU so willingly turning info over to LEO. I post at other websites now....but im hear every so often.

Any idea what that means? never heard, that part about leo? Anyway cool man,


----------



## mcslimjim (Sep 26, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> No Lorenzo, the clones are not from a flowering plant. When I am useing seeds, I flower them and at week two when I clip all the lower branches I use these for cuttings. and I lable them. Then when the Flowering plants show sex, I know which cuttings to throw out. Out of the cuttings I have left that I know are female. I then choose the plant that I like the traists of and i use one of those cuttings to be my mother. I still at this point in time think that it is best to veg for 7-10 days before flowering, at least with my two different technics. But my veg to flower crop has a head start. My opinion might change before the end of this trial.


Have you actually completed a half decent grow or harvest Lord DB?
Rumour has it that you cant manage to get to grasps with growing yet
I found this link for you to look over it may explain all techniques a bit better for you pal.

Take It Easy mate.
Beginners Guide for Growing Cannabis


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 26, 2008)

mcslimjim said:


> Have you actually completed a half decent grow or harvest Lord DB?
> Rumour has it that you cant manage to get to grasps with growing yet
> I found this link for you to look over it may explain all techniques a bit better for you pal.
> 
> ...


And i bet you also believe that FEMA is going to kill off 90% of our population also. Here is exactly why most of the good growers have left, because of Newbie growers talking smack and other new members listening to their stupidity.


----------



## mcslimjim (Sep 26, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> And i bet you also believe that FEMA is going to kill off 90% of our population also. Here is exactly why most of the good growers have left, because of Newbie growers talking smack and other new members listening to their stupidity.


Only 90% you must be trippin!!!

I believe that FEMA is going to wipe us all out, in laymens terms thats 100% of our population, pal!!







How many times must I flush before you go away???


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 26, 2008)

Since there seems to be a little confusion here. I will explain this more detailed. I have TWO crops going right now in seperate rooms. One Crop, after the cuttings took root, I vegged them for about 10 days, I toped them at about day 5, and then I clipped off all the lower fan leafs and branches from the bottom to about 1/3 up the plant. These are pictures of these plants. They are in week 6 of 10. They are about 18 Inches tall. They are pretty much just solid buds. These seems to be the metod i like the most. The other crop, I will show pictures of them and explain in my next post to try and not get them mixed up. here are the photos of the 10 day vegged plants.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> And i bet you also believe that FEMA is going to kill off 90% of our population also. Here is exactly why most of the good growers have left, because of Newbie growers talking smack and other new members listening to their stupidity.


ouch. hope I was never one of them. I'm admittedly a noob, but I've done my homework and don't talk smack.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 26, 2008)

Now these next pictures of of cuttings that came from the same exact mother, but they had ZERO veg time. with little if any clipping. Notice how the plant has no side branches and the main stem is starting to become one solid Cola. These plants are at week 4 of 10.

I tried both of these methods so I could find out which one works best for my needs. And The 7-10 days of veg is the way I will be going from now on.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 26, 2008)

lorenzo08 said:


> ouch. hope I was never one of them. I'm admittedly a noob, but I've done my homework and don't talk smack.


 
Lorenzo, you are all good. It is the few, not the many. This all started from some new Member named Norml420 or something like that, talking smack. And then some other new members not knowing how to do a simple search on someone to find out what they are all about. In other words Some people are just like Cattle, they believe the first thing anyone tells them. 

I have had (10) 7 foot plants inside my house, with mass foliage that had to be trimmed come harvest. I wanted smaller plants that had more buds per hour spent trimming. This is why I decided to give these two technics a try. I find the first technic with the 7-10 days of veg to produce a very nice amount of buds for very little foliage.

Maybe my idea of nice buds is not as high as some of you, but I think those buds that are 6 weeks old are looking pretty dam nice. They have not even hit the stage where they exploded. If this is a shitty crop, then All I need is SHITTY crops.

Right back at you mcslimdick.  People like you crack me up.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 26, 2008)

im a noob but imma weed baron


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 26, 2008)

mcslimjim said:


> Have you actually completed a half decent grow or harvest Lord DB?
> Rumour has it that you cant manage to get to grasps with growing yet
> I found this link for you to look over it may explain all techniques a bit better for you pal.
> 
> ...


Oh, I remember you now. You are that guy who posted that stupid Thread about that out dated stupid information and was Fishing for +rep points from people. Then when I let you know that the information you were pushing was proven incorrect you tried to Neg rep me,, which made me laugh, and you blew a gasket when I gave it back to you. Maybe next time that you go fishing for rep you might think about what you try and get people to believe. Maybe next time you might do a little simple investigateing. So McSlim, move along before you hurt what is left of your tiny brain.


Hey everyone, check out the advanced growing Questions McSlim comes up with.. I almost fell out of my chair when I read this post.



mcslimjim said:


> I have a 3 1/2 foot plant grown with natural light and a 4-4-8 npk solution in my conservatory, I have been putting it into dark @ 7pm then bk in the conservatory @ 7am 4 the past week, it has now started flowering and looks quite healthy, so my questions are......
> 1) will it flower ok with just natural light?
> 2) how long does it need to be on a 12/12?
> 3) how much bigger will it grow during flowering?
> ...


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 27, 2008)

Slim, Shut up and go away. You know nothing about growing at all. You are in your first try right now. You even said this on your other thread. you go out and Fish for Rep points with stupid information that has already been proven wrong. Then ask people to please +rep you... hahahahaha.. when you neg rep'd me, it did not even deduct one point. You get rep from people for helping them out with good information. Not giving BULLSHIT information. Sorry your little Neg rep did not hurt my feelings. I know when I gave it to you, it surely hurt you. So walk away before you get gang banged with a few more peoples neg reps.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 27, 2008)

Slim, You are nothing but a newbie trouble maker, this is why no one has been helping you.



mcslimjim said:


> my 14 foot mother plant is producing absoloutley nothing at all???
> 
> why u ask?
> coz I aint got 1 but thanx for actually bothering to look!!!!
> ...


And this is what he wrote, when someone gave him advice.



mcslimjim said:


> Who the hell r u to tell me what to do wise ass???
> 
> If i wanted ur opinion I would p.m u. kiss-ass
> 
> I am Quite easy to get along with once you learn to worship me!!!


 
This child is nothing more then a trouble maker that should be banned from the site. Once I did a search on his Post and threads I noticed that all he does is argues and fights with people.

Here he is trying to give an opology for being an ASS-Hole.



mcslimjim said:


> I was just impatient at the time coz my babies on me 1st grow were wilting and looked like they were dying.


 
You want help with your grow, then stop being a fucking ASS-HOLE TO EVERYONE!!!!!!

Myself, I would Neg rep you again, if I could. And if you do not shut the hell up, I will make sure that a few of my friends Neg Rep you. I know you want to build up your Rep, if not you would not be asking for people to +rep you all the time.

He can not even complete his first grow and he goes fishing for +rep from people like this.



mcslimjim said:


> TRY IT OUT!!!
> Then plus rep me on harvest day LOL


Now, you have said that I can not complete a crop.. Hmmm So where do you come up with this? Are you jealous of the Buds I have on this thread? Are you just an ASS-Hole Normally, or do you work at it? Oh.. And since you started bad mouthing me on MY THREAD, I have received 3 +reps. You are like a Woman fishing for compliments, when she does not get them, she gets all pissy.. WELL PISS OFF!!!!!!! And take that one guys advice from your own thread and just leave RUI for good.

Ok, enough of this. Back to the work at hand. Growing weed.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 27, 2008)

A few pictures of my Crappy buds from my failed crop... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
I guess Shitty buds are all I need then. Mmmm


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice post Slim. Thanks. Now maybe we will be rid of you for good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2008)

he's gone now. until he reregisters and ruins my whole afternoon making me chase him.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 27, 2008)

Wtf is going on in here, he threated having your IP???

Ummm, don't know what country you're from, but fdd's about to get your IP, so I'd watch yourself.

I'm gonna click the !!! Button now... LDB- you prolly should too.

I'll post a pic in a sec.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks FDD.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 27, 2008)

Dang lightning fast fdd, you should block his IP if you can...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 27, 2008)

So I didn't get a chance to hit the !!!

But I saw this getting a lot of attention, and read a bit, you seem to have a bit of a reputation yourself LDB... 

Anyway, I vegged these two for just a week or two, and they turned out to be just a huge cola pretty much.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 27, 2008)

Now that is the results I am looking for. I did top mine though, so I would get multiple Cola's. I am not sure that mine will be as large of buds either. But they are just starting to get that explosive swelling at this time.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 27, 2008)

hey man , what was that guy talkin about a few pages back ????? he said something about riu turning over info to leo!!!!1 that is twice i've heard that now on this thread or another. do you know anything about it?


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 27, 2008)

I highly doubt any information is being turned over. Most likely just another frustrated grower.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 27, 2008)

it would suck if this was the place that sent me to prison ya know....im over it i just wanted to ask


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

very interesting ???



bugsrnme said:


> it would suck if this was the place that sent me to prison ya know....im over it i just wanted to ask


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

when do they start to get to looking like buds and not just hairs ???


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 27, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> when do they start to get to looking like buds and not just hairs ???


Hmmm. Maybe I do not know what buds look like. I always thought they looked like these. If i am wrong, attach pictures of yours so I will finally know what these things are supposed to look like.  My camera is not that great. Plus I am not very handy with a camera either. I can take a photo. I know nothing about lighting and shadows and such things. But I know that the sugary coating does not show up very well in these photos.

Just having fun. Please do not take offense. I think these buds look pretty good, for still haveing 3-4 more weeks to go.

EDIT: OH!!!!! Are you asking when do the White Hairs start turning colors? A few are turning Amber, but they will really show in a few weeks. Is this what you were talking about?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 28, 2008)

dammit ldb your pics kill me....i guess im gonna have to buy a good camera so i can get close ups like those....or do those macro photos. what do you think i need to buy to do those with? plus i want a vid recorder to upload sum stuff but dont know what to buy. do you think they make 1 thing that does all of it?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 28, 2008)

Dang, looking good LDB, 

What did you peak them at?

What strain?


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 29, 2008)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!
As I have said. The best mothod I had was with 7-10 of veg from the day the cuttings have popped roots and are planted. I have 4 cuttings that are very healthy and everything at 3 days of veg, and they look like the day I cut them. Except 3 of them are showing signs of buds. Two of these plants I am going to make into my Mom's. So if they take longer that is ok. BUT!! here is why I am concerned a little. When I vegged my #1 crop for 7-10 days, they started growing the first day I planted them like little firecrackers. These clones are not. But here is the twist... This is why I am not very upset, It is all about what Bugs was talking about. He takes huges cuttings, and I normally take small ones, But this time I was forced to take exctemly small cuttings, because I took them from a cutting that in itself only had a few days of veg. So these new cuttings were slivvers really. This is something worth fileing away for knowledge. I have learned a lot from these times I have written about. I am buzzed and drunk and rambleing on. Tomorrow I will explain my findings. At this time, I am setting up for a grow that puts what I have learned all into one grow.
here is what I want. I want small plants that cover small amounts or area to mbe at most 24 inches tall, and be mainly hard cola buds and very little small under growth popcorn buds.
Ok, I am off to bed. Later everone.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everyone!!!

A while back I had posted a pic of my mini clones... and someone gave me +rep and wondered about the progress... Well, thanks for the interest, sorry for not keeping it up here (I do have a journal going, see sig), and well here is an update.....

As we get into week 5 of flowering, the ladies all look very healthy (to me)...

Leaves are dark green, a few lighter ones and a few spots here and there, but so far, no major "OH SHIT"s...

The tallest one was just measured (as in, I stopped writing to go measure) 5 inches high by 12 inches wide... 

And the shortest on was measured at 3 inches high by 9 inches wide...

Well, they say a picture is worth a thousand words... but I cannot upload any pics at the moment, the site is just way too slow...

Sorry, but for now you will have to visit the journal... page 15 has the latest pictures...

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/101376-mini-aeroponic-garden-15.html

Hope you enjoy it...

Ah! maybe I can put a few in...



















Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey there Gyspy, Nice photos. What kind of camera did you use? That last photo is clearer than anything my camera could ever put out. Mine is a 7.0 pixel Kodak Digital camera.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 29, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Hey there Gyspy, Nice photos. What kind of camera did you use? That last photo is clearer than anything my camera could ever put out. Mine is a 7.0 pixel Kodak Digital camera.


Hey LDB...!!!! Thanks...!!!
I use a point and shoot olympus camera.... 10 megapixels....

Well, I actually took a macro photo, downloaded it to my computer.... then I zoomed in until I could see the pixels (squares that make up the image) and backed off a bit.... then I used a feature on my computer that allows me to take a picture of whatever is in the desktop at the moment...

So in fact what you see is a picture of a zoomed in picture.... hummmm does that make any sense????

I am pretty sure you could do very similar, maybe a little smaller, but deff, reasonable shots with 7 MP... 

Oh and by the way... them shitty buds of yours... they look fantastic my Bru!!!...keep up the good work....

Cheers ...

Gypsy...


----------



## MissBehavin (Sep 29, 2008)

Check this out.... 

The Zero.Kewl final decision


----------



## oldbongwater (Sep 29, 2008)

read the whole thread..waste of time and energy


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 29, 2008)

oldbongwater said:


> read the whole thread..waste of time and energy


I totally agree, OldBongWater.
Also, the only reason he took the cuttings in the second week of flowering stage was to find out which plants were female first. Plus his plants look like crap. And it looks like he copied those photos from another site. Notice what the photos say in the bottom right corner? If they were his photos they would not say that. But maybe he put them in his gallery and then the admins added the Award. But I doubt it, seeing as they have had so much trouble with that guy.
Also, I am not growing for Yield per plant, I am working for Yield per square foot of grow table, with minimal leaf and foliage that has to be manicured.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 29, 2008)

Dude if u ever learn how to grow come talk to me. You can't grow shit.
ROFLOL!!! 
I thought people just said that shit to me because I really have trouble growing. Now that I see them say it to you it makes me feel better about my unskilled ways...lol
All I can say is when someone says something like that again, just ignore them, they are making themselves look dumb enuff. U have already proved yourself around here...


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 29, 2008)

Someone Dial 911!!! Osama Bin Laden is right above me... hahahahaha


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 29, 2008)

It's bush I'm after, not u Curious George...


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, it is always the Bush that Fucks me.


----------



## oldbongwater (Sep 30, 2008)

by the way LDB how are your zero veg clones looking lately, compared to the 7-10 day veg clones?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 30, 2008)

that I am gonna grow my next batch of blueberry clones in the lolly pop method to compare between that and the topping I did on this batch , I will let you know >???


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 30, 2008)

In my opinion, and I've tried both, several times;
- topping does make you get more colas, but they all share the same size, all groth to the main cola diverts to branch development. Also there is at least a week of recovery from the topping, done a week before 12/12
-LST supercropping works much better in my opinion. It's not as tricky as most say. A week before flowering, and during the stretch period, give the main stems a little pinch, until you feel a slight crunch, this will keep them from stretching, and buds will form together to make a large cola. You can also supercrop the branches if you dont want them to stretch. (I grew Mango, one of the streatchiest strains, bred for outdoors)

With a simple pinch to the main shoot in week 1, you will develop more branch growth and get similar results to topping. 
(FIM is included in the High Stress type topping method I describe)

What I have developed from past tests, is (depending on strain) a rather agressive supercropping method, I supercrop 3 times, 1 week before and through week 1 and 2. It reduces lanky branches and makes buds form quicker because it isn't focusing on branch growth. I pinch right below where I want the cola to form, usually 4/5 nodes from the top.

I continue with manicuring the weak looking branches, and any inner growth that isn't going to get light and turn out to be just a little nug. I continue to do this through the entire bloom period, but most is done 2 weeks before bloom (clones) and during week 1, and 2.

I will have all this in pics and whatnot over the next few months.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 30, 2008)

I would have to see that with photos or something . But I would love to get the info mr. marks if you have the time ?? The reading of your post leaves alot of imagination ??


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, I don't pick sides on the topic but prefer to supercrop, I'm going to record my method in my journal. Right now they're just seedlings, so it'll be a couple months. 

Sorry for the plug LDB

What did you peak you feeding at?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Sep 30, 2008)

I was just talking about timing and method, not how to supercrop... This thread is about lollypoppin right?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 30, 2008)

but I just thought that you could help me out later with some info ? Anyway back to loolypoppin ?? sorry !!! 




MrHowardMarks said:


> I was just talking about timing and method, not how to supercrop... This thread is about lollypoppin right?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

lollipop, lollipop ooh lolly lolly lolly pop (pop) do do do do


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> lollipop, lollipop ooh lolly lolly lolly pop (pop) do do do do


ROFLOL, I was just singing that to myself an hour ago...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

i wish we could do sound files on here....that would be fun


----------



## oldbongwater (Oct 1, 2008)

we call em budcicle's around these parts...[popcicle]..budcicle, anyway they look good


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 6, 2008)

COME ONE COME ALL, GATHER ROUND KIDDIES!!!!!

I AM THE SHIZZ, YOU WANT PURPLE???? YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE PURPLE!!!!!

HERE WE GO GUY.....HARVEST DAY


THESE ARE THE NEXT TWO BATCHES....THE MIDDLE ONE HAS 3 WEEKS TO GO. THE ONES ON THE RIGHT ARE THE 7 THAT MADE IT AFTER THE CHOP. AND THE ONES ON THE LEFT ARE 3 WEEKS BEHIND THE MIDDLE ONES. I HAD CLONING ISSUES FOR A WHILE BUT NOW I GOT IT DOWN BELOW 2 WEEKS.


HERE ARE THE 7 AFTER THE CHOP...4 GREEN ON THE LEFT AND 3 PURPLE ON THE RIGHT. YA THAT'S RIGHT PURPLE


A LIL SIDE BY SIDE OF A TOP COLA FROM THE GREEN AND PURPLE WHITE WIDOW.....DANG PICK A COLOR ALREADY!!! 


THE GREEN AND PURPLE AFTER TRIMMING AND A SHOT TOGETHER

 MY SHITTY CLOSE UPS...SORRY GUY IDK HOW TWO DO MACRO OR IF MY CAMERA EVEN HAS IT BUT THE OTHER ONE IS THE BEST BUDS OFF THE TWO COLORS


OFF THE BUD STALK INTO THE DRYER.....AND A WIDE SHOT OF THEM IN THE DRYER....3-4 DAYS WOOOOHOOOOO

















JUST A FEW BIG SHOTS OF THE PURPLE AND 1 LAST SIDE BY SIDE.....DADDY AINT PROUD IS HE?????

I LOVE YOU ALL AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND ENJOY THE REST OF THE SHOW....IT'S ONLY GONNA GET BIGGER AND BETTER FROM HERE ON OUT!
__________________


----------



## naturalhigh (Oct 8, 2008)

I wouldn't say your the shizz however you do have a lot of wasted space with all those pots and only a very limited number of plants with spaces all around..loks like a very sparse garden... you need 3 to4 times the plants if your gonna be growing like that or your just wasting space...




bugsrnme said:


> COME ONE COME ALL, GATHER ROUND KIDDIES!!!!!
> 
> I AM THE SHIZZ, YOU WANT PURPLE???? YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE PURPLE!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## trollmage (Oct 9, 2008)

(the right one) haha


----------



## 420racing (Nov 30, 2008)

so for higher yield I'm thinking of vegging for 2 weeks, what size containers should i run? Was gonna do the 6" squares but that was gonna be with no veg time.They make 8-10" square pots?


----------



## dvsdsm (Nov 30, 2008)

420racing said:


> so for higher yield I'm thinking of vegging for 2 weeks, what size containers should i run? Was gonna do the 6" squares but that was gonna be with no veg time.They make 8-10" square pots?


1-2 Gallon grow bags are perfect for a few week veg, if you can find 10" square pots out of season now let me know, if not, will have to wait til spring. I know i'm stocking up as soon as they go back on the shelves.


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a plan to clone my mother-plant indoors then put the clones out doors? will that work? or do I have to toughen it first?


----------



## dazed76 (Dec 1, 2008)

mmmmm nice pics


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 2, 2008)

naturalhigh said:


> > I wouldn't say your the shizz
> 
> 
> well then your just silly.
> ...


 thanks for the help obi-wan.

the reason for the wasted space as you so keenly put it, was a series of cloning mishaps that led to a less than full run being put into rotation on more than 1 occasion. that's all

not being mean just funnin' with ya'.......the garden was up to full capacity some time after that with all the 6" square pots and a couple of retired mums in the middle of the trays on the floor in their own little tray being hand watered. so the space is more than full with 4 per square foot growing single colas. but i see why you say what you said, my post doesnt tell you about all of that it's just me braggin a lil to ldb about my babies. you would have had to have been reading one of my threads to know so ....my bad for the confusion.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

Irie Hawaii said:


> I have a plan to clone my mother-plant indoors then put the clones out doors? will that work? or do I have to toughen it first?



Yeah, but you have to ween them into it...

Put them in a spot where they wont get full sun at first, and after they are doing well, give them partial sun, then go ahead an give them full sun...


If it was at a different latitude and not so close to the equator you can just put them out there in the spring, since the sun is still low on the horizon.

The sun is powerful and will kill the clones if you put them into direct sunlight, so yeah, ween them into it.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 3, 2008)

Great thread LDB!! This is exactly what I'm going to do with my grow this time. Thanks!


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Dec 7, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, but you have to ween them into it...
> 
> Put them in a spot where they wont get full sun at first, and after they are doing well, give them partial sun, then go ahead an give them full sun...
> 
> ...



Thanks! man I'm new to roll it up, and I feel i can get any question answered! 
thanks for all the knowledge!kiss-ass


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Aug 16, 2009)

I just came back to rollitup from a long time away. I ready this thread again. And My only thought about it, is this is the only way to grow unless you have vast area and are growing commercial type volumes and even then this might be the way to go. Down deep inside of huge plants, no light hits. so you only get crap buds anyway. When My crops finish they are about 24" tall with 18" buds that are almost coming right out of the dirt. Harvest time is way fastier and easier. So my new theme song Is Lolly-pop, Lolly-pop, Oh Lolly-lolly, lolly-pop.


----------



## pugs2300 (Sep 30, 2010)

hey man i asked you about the coco coir on another thread...the stuff i have is actually pet bedding...i looked at some actual coco coir for growing and it looks the same...basically a hard brick of compressed coconut husk...here's a question i have...the stuff i have has an anti fungal ingredient do you think that would cause any problems...also would this be a good media to start clones in...since as far as i can tell it doesnt have any nutes (it my understanding that you want a media that has no nutes for starting clones) or would it be better to use jiffy mix or something...i have some jiffy seed starter pucks...would those work for starting clones...sorry for all the newb questions man..i have read a bunch but i always like to ask the opinion of someone with proven experience and results...thanks man...


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 30, 2010)

I would be very afraid to use CoCo you got from a pet store. Expecially if it had some funky antifungi chemicals in it. You can get CoCo for growing through the mail. As for the Jiffy Pucks. I have terrible luck with those things. I use Rapid Rooters with a Humidity Dome for my seedlings and clones.


----------



## ink the world (Sep 30, 2010)

Just gave this method a shot for the first time. I used small clones, rooted them and then straight into flowering. This pic is Violator Kush at 5 weeks, pretty happy with the results but im gonna go back to 3 week veg time I think.


----------



## pugs2300 (Sep 30, 2010)

you know what weird man...i have been known to grow some fungus...and i used this coco coir to do so...how the hell did that work i wonder...hummm...i grow fungus in something that was supposed to be anti fungal....and have great results at that..lies.....they print lies....or maybe i just read it wrong i guess....any how if you can't tell im quite stoned so i think ill come back to this when im a little clearer headed...lol....oh and i had great success with starting seeds with those jiffy pucks...i started 6 and they all did fine...anyhow...thanks man


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Sep 30, 2010)

Just because one thing does not work well with one person, does not meann it will not with another person. Byt for me, it is rapid Rooters all the way. I can get thi8s to grow with the pucks, but I find it so much easier with the rapid rooters. The main mistake I see most people doing is they over think and over love the crop.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn liberals; always blaming Bush, LOL. Well, I have 6 super lemon haze clones that went straight from the cloner to 12/12. They have more bud than the autoflowers I grew and I'm sure it is at least 5x better quality bud. I would have loved to let them veg for at least a week but I had to flip them so they would be ready day after tomorrow. I've got to chop them all no matter what.


----------



## weedfiend88 (Oct 2, 2010)

genetics play a part in that, some plants are better for proper S.O.G. than others. Preferably rather indica with limited stretch and branching. worked best for me when I gave my littluns a week or so (dependin on stretch of strain/variety) of veg (in final pot) and then flowered them. some only needed 5 days(more sativa plants). hope this helps.


----------

